
EU accuses Google of antitrust practices - xmpir
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/20/eu-antitrust-chief-to-charge-google-over-android.html
======
xmpir
original press release: [http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-16-1492_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-16-1492_en.htm)

